# [Finnish NR] Niko Ronkainen - skewb 4.21 single & 8.78 average



## Ronxu (Feb 24, 2014)

[youtubehd]watch?v=Pa6M0wgCwIM[/youtubehd]

Times: (10.16), 7.95, (4.21), 8.76, 9.62
lolsingle


----------

